# pic of my new dat



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

here he is just got him yesterday and already eating small feeder guppies


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks nice.

BTW try to get him off guppys and feeders ASAP


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: that guy looks scared


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

after starving him for a while he will eventually take shrimp, fish pieces and krill.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aww, he looks like a puppy!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Death in # said:


> that guy looks scared


 definetely not scared he has beat up most of his tankmates already


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL...i have the same deco !!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

What the hell is it? I want it!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice indo dat what size is it.
dixon


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

he looks sweet


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

What the hell is it? I want it! 
listed at the lfs as a gold tiger datnoid

nice indo dat what size is it.
dixon

hes about 2 1/2 inches right now

he has settled into the tank quite quckly while doing some tank maintenace tonight he swam up to my hand and gave me a little nip


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

00nothing said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: that guy looks scared
> ...










his expression in that pic is just to funny
like leave me alone please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is a cool lil fish. Chillin in his cave.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice dat, are they fresh water or bw?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> nice dat, are they fresh water or bw?


 I'm pretty sure they can be both


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

awesome


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i had 3 but two died from starvation.. they wo8uldnt even take feeders.. good news is i still have 1 who loves krill and feeeders...

definately not reccomened buyin dats under 2inches

goiod lookin guy there


----------

